# Just noticed I have fake batteries



## CJB85 (11/3/20)

Saw a post from the Vape Den comparing authentic/fake 30Q’s... pulled a random 2 from my box and what do you know...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (11/3/20)

How can you tell they fake?


----------



## Amy (11/3/20)

Notice the very faint 0207 on one is that the authentic?


----------



## CJB85 (11/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> How can you tell they fake?



The 3 one the fake (bottom battery) is symmetrical and should not be and the D os different from the authentic’s as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85 (11/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> How can you tell they fake?



I will post the link to the thread by Vape Den tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

